# Birth Certificate



## annacamozzi (Sep 5, 2016)

HI Everyone

I want to apply for a birth certificate record and the application says I need to write my name in English.
I am applying from Switzerland.
Does anybody have experience with that and knows how to get your name translated into traditional Chinese?

Best,

Anna


----------

